# Native Mariner or Hobie Revolution....



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thinking of getting a new yak. I want something that has a pedal drive.

I like the Mariner because I know you can stand in it. However dont like the storage. I also like the prop feature so you can go forward and backwards. 

Hobie Revolution I like the storage space but worried about standing.

Any thoughts. 

Both are about $1750 new.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Neither one of those will work for me because my legs are just too long to efficiently use the pedals. 

That said, I still think the Hobie would have an advantage in skinny water that the Native would not. The Hobie blades can be flattened against the hull, but that drive for the Mariner would get in the way. I fish a lot of skinny water in my kayak, and that just wouldn't work for me.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

But the pedal prop pulls up out of the boat when in skinny water on the mariner. People say that is a lot easier then messing with the flaps.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

The revo paddles very well without the drive, and hauls a** with it in. That is something people don't remember to consider. That mariner has a really high freeboard and will catch a lot of wind. Hull slap is something to think of as well. I would paddle both before you decided. Wilde River Outfitters in conjunction with TKAA.org has a winter kayak fishing event in Virginia Beach and both boats will be there for test drives. It is usually in January or February.

Worth waiting to test drive before you shell out that much money. Both are great manufactures by the way. Hobbie also has outstanding warranty and you usually get a paddle, jacket, and leash as part of the kayak purchase.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Let me add this...*

I already have a Trident 13 which is my ocean boat. Decent fast, good storage, very stable.

I kind of want something to stand up in and fly fish out of. The mariner is perfect for that. But if it is slow, even with the foot pedal, I will just go with the Hobie.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The mariner is not slow, actually it does pretty good. It is a fairly new kayak so not many folks have had an opportunity to paddle it. I have paddled it several time and seen it perform very well in the wind (the pedal drive gives you a serious advantage). It also has a fairly tight turning ratio. It is very stable and a great kayaks for standing and sight casting. It drafts about 12-14 inches (acccording to the weight up top), but it is very easy to center the prop and swing the unit up out of the hole. I suggest youn try one out, bu the TKAA/WRO symposium does not give you an opportunity to try out kayaks, that is usually in early summer. However if you are close to Virginia Beach, You can demo mine. Ill have one early 2010.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

Jebson38 said:


> I already have a Trident 13 which is my ocean boat. Decent fast, good storage, very stable.
> 
> I kind of want something to stand up in and fly fish out of. The mariner is perfect for that. But if it is slow, even with the foot pedal, I will just go with the Hobie.


Well if you are looking for boats to stand up and flyfish out of then Wilderness Systems would be the best choice.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Where do you plan to use it? That would influence my decision. lots of skinny water - Hobie

Just a *really good stand up fishing platform *Commander 120 - no pedals tho


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Why not try to stand in the Trident? Having a bowline that reaches to the cockpit helps when you're trying to stand. I'm not sure that either of the two other boats are really that much better for standing in; I think the Ultimate with the pedals would be a better standing platform. However, the Revolution is a good replacement for the Trident...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Deffinitley wanting a pedal boat. The Mariner has pontoon type hull. Will be fishing inshore & skinny water and lakes.

I think the pedal will be nice when coming back after a long day of fishing and wind is hitting you in the face. 

Pedal and paddle = easier ride home

Makes sense to have 1 boat that fits all needs. May sell the trident 13 and get a revolution.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, there's no single boat that'll take care of all your needs. For example, I have an Outback for my longer distance, big water fishing purposes, but when it comes to floating down a small river, I use my Kingfish. The Outback is big, holds a lot of stuff, stable and fairly spritely with the ST Turbo fins. However, the draft is fairly deep and it's hard to portage over rocks and stuff. That's where the Kingfish comes in: it's smaller, lighter with a shallow draft for bouncing over rocks. It isn't great for paddling long distances as the "glide" is even worse than my Outback


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Check into the freedom hawk 14, its the ultimate fly fishing kayak, but its heavy and no peddles


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I'd go with the hobie...cause it's awesome


----------

